# Hatchling enclosures



## admin (Dec 6, 2004)

silver_arctic1

Site Admin

Joined: 29 Oct 2003

Posts: 180

Location: Austin, TX

Posted: Sat Dec 06, 2003 1:57 am Post subject: Hatchling enclosures

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just a little tip for all you guys who are incubating ooths...I just learned the best way to keep hatchlings; keep them in a container lined with paper towel at the bottom and strips running to the top. I use Gladware containers, but anything that has a mouth small enough to fit a rubberband around it should be fine. You can have sticks and things in there as well. Wet the paper with water everyday. Top off the container with a mesh screen lid and cover the mesh with plastic wrap...be sure to cut a small circle in it for them to breathe. This method holds in humidity, prevents fruit flies from escaping, and doesn't give rise to mites and other parasites.

I've raised a colony of Ant mantids in a regular container with soil and twigs and 80% of them vanished within the first few days, but with this method, none of my second and third batch of hatchlings has died yet and they're about to molt their first molt.

Good luck,

Evan

Back to top

Guest

Posted: Tue Aug 10, 2004 6:06 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://easyinsects.co.uk/mantis/ootheca/index.html

Like the "advanced rearing" on that page basically


----------

